# Haburn Rehandled Konosuke Ginsans



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been living a knife nuts dream for about five years now. First year or so it was pure discovery learning about knife profiles, steel, makers, vendors... I owe 99% of that knowledge to those longstanding members of this forum. You know who you are. Thank you

Second and third year were about buying those profiles, Hey we all need a 300 Yanagabi, 210 Deba and 195 Usuba, from fine blacksmiths, right? Second year I bought the Edge Pro and learned what a sharp knife could be (at the time I foolishly thought that a keen edge and good cutting edge were the same thing). 

Fourth year was a pivotal, that's When I stopped using the EP completely. Invested in a 400, 1200, 5k, 8k and some bench strops. I've been EP free for nearly a year now. Applause please. 

This is also the year that all the advise I've been given about useful profiles for a home cook clicked. I realized that I couldn't properly utilize those foreign profiles and therefore in my practical mind, couldn't justify them (Still in possession of Deba though). This is also the year that I decided to only keep what I really use, so I've sold many knives and consolidated those funds into higher performing knives with a new level of F&F, that's where Haburn comes in. 

I've been impressed with his style and FF ever since I saw the knife he made for Matus about a year ago. Something about the handcrafted ferrule and handle geometries spoke to me. However I wasn't ready for a full on custom from him just yet but I knew I wanted his work. so I asked if he would rehandle my favorite Konosuke 210 Wide Double Bevel Ginsan. Ian was up for the challenge. I loved the handle so much I had him do two. 

I'll let the pic speak for themselves but I'll just share some thought about the handle and it's maker. Ian is a dream to work with. I could list ten superlatives here, but I'll just wrap this up bu saying the he has exceeded my expectations from a a customer service and craftsmanship perspective. The handles have a luxurious feel. The finish is flawless, even with Mitutoyo calipers I can't find a flaw. 

He also did over promise and under deliver in terms of start to finish. Actually he finished up both in half of time he quoted. Both were finished and on my rack on under forum weeks.

The wood came from Mark Farley. He's another utterly top notch guy/vendor in book. He's the only guy I'll admit that he gives wood, in more ways than one. 

The blades come from CKTG. Some on KKF have different opinions for me Mark's also a solid vendor to deal with and personally I'm thankful for what he's trying to do.

Sorry for the looooooong winded way of saying Ian Rogers work truly outstanding and I can't wait to get one if his customs. Also, he in no way influenced this FB.


----------



## daveb (Aug 22, 2014)

"Both were finished and on my rack on under forum weeks." Huh? A forum week could be a year and a half for some vendors or 2-3 days for Jon/Maxim? :justkidding:

Nice review - I've also been impressed with the fine detail of Ian's work.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 22, 2014)

Crap, That's what you get reviewing on an iphone

This should read:

He also did over promise and under deliver in terms of start to finish. Actually he finished up both in half of time he quoted. Both were finished and on my rack on under forum weeks.

He DIDN'T over promise and under deliver.

Should read:

He did under promise and over delivered.

Delivered in under Four weeks. Thanks Dave, my spellcheck. 

WORD


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 22, 2014)

These guys messin with you?:disdain::disdain: came out great Dennis. He's brilliant.


----------



## mistascoopa (Aug 22, 2014)

That's some beautiful work there. Can't go wrong choosing Konos :biggrin:


----------



## Haburn (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Mucho for the kind words and generous compliments. 
It certainly helps to be working with the excellent woods that Mark (Burl Source) provides.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 23, 2014)

Great looking handles Ian. Congrats Dennis, U lucky!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 24, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Hey we all need a 300 Yanagabi, 210 Deba and 195 Usuba, from fine blacksmiths, right?


Oh, we don't??!?!??!?! :sad0: I was just looking at some options out there... :spiteful:

BTW, those are 2 gorgeous looking Konosuke gyutos! I love every aspect of them...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful knives!


----------



## MikeHL (Sep 4, 2014)

wow, they look pretty awesome.


----------



## Vesteroid (Sep 4, 2014)

Based off this thread I have asked Ian to do re handles on three of my knives and already have the wood from mark up to him. I will get the knives up to him next week. I will make sure pictures get posted when he is done. His style was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 4, 2014)

Vesteroid, Be prepared to be amazed. Ian's attention to detail is impeccable. They are the only custom handles I own and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 4, 2014)

just gorgeous MB! Nice work from Ian and Mark!


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes - that is very impressive!


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 7, 2014)

Have you seen Ian's titanium bolstered/capped full carbon handle, it is essentially the Ferrari of handles?


----------



## chinacats (Sep 27, 2014)

Beautiful work. 

Most of all congratulations on getting completely rid of that damn ep thing and going free hand!

Cheers


----------



## Vesteroid (Sep 27, 2014)

Ian posted picks of my handles he did for me in his thread. I love the work...so much so I want to buy a knife from him.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 30, 2014)

Vesteroid said:


> Ian posted picks of my handles he did for me in his thread. I love the work...so much so I want to buy a knife from him.



After reading this post I did buy a knife from him and I definitely don't regret it :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 30, 2014)

I should be getting a package from him in the next day or two. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 1, 2014)

As am I.


----------



## salmonkiller (Dec 28, 2014)

Beautiful knives!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 28, 2014)

"He's the only guy I'll admit that he gives wood, in more ways than one."


That Ian. He gives till it hurts


----------

